# FAQ Übersetzung fertig

## xpender

Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, das die Übersetzung der FAQ (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml) mehr oder weniger fertig ist und über http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/faq.html erreichbar ist. Sie dürfte so einige Fragen klären.

Sie wird aber weiter verbessert.

Aber: Krtitik erwünscht!  :Very Happy: 

Das es in Zukunft so einige Fragen mehr geben dürfte, will ich mal vorschlagen bei http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de eine eigene Deutsche FAQ für Fragen & Antworten zu machen die bei der Orginal FAQ noch nich drin sind, aus was für Gründen auch immer. Die Deutsche Übersetzung würde ich in der Hinsicht nicht erweitern wollen. Bitte um Kommentare wegen eigener Deutscher FAQ!

----------

## jay

Genau die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch  :Smile: 

@beforegod: könntest du einen sticky topic einrichten mit hinweis auf faq's und lesen vor posten  :Smile: 

----------

## pRiDeX

Kritik habe ich keine, wollte aber beifall klatschen  :Smile: 

echt saubere arbeit, weiter so...

thx pRiDeX

----------

## Scandium

Zu erwähnen wäre jetzt nur noch dass Leute die Übersetzen etc. wollen bitte nichts eigenes Anfangen sollten sondern bei gentoo.de (--> weiterleitung zum BerliOS Projekt) vorbeischauen sollten, da dort schon Mitglieder im 2stelligen Bereich an den Docs arbeiten !

Danke

 :Smile: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo!

Es haben sich ein paar Rächtschraibfäeeela eingeschlichen.   :Laughing: 

Zum Beispiel statt Risiko -> Risko..

oder statt Spezielles -> Spezieles

Aber sonst super Arbeit!

BTW: Gibt es schon eine deutsche Übersetzung für die

Installationsanleitung mit den drei Stages?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Was ich noch sagen wollte zu einer deutschen Installationsanleitung:

Ich würd mich anbieten, diese zu Übersetzen, weiß nur nicht, ob die

schon längst in Arbeit ist oder sogar fertig.

----------

## jay

Sie wurde swchon begonnen -  hier , aber nimm doch mal Kontakt mit der betreffenden Person auf, ob er noch Hilfe braucht. Adresse ist beim klicken auf Übersetzer sichtbar.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Danke, ich hab Ihn schon angeschrieben... es geht nichts über

eine lokalisierte Gentoo-Distri  :Smile: )

----------

